# SeaFrance return for 65 quid



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all havent been here for a while but im back. just like to share with you all just been looking for our summer trip during the kids summer hols 6 weeks dover calais return for £65 we normally go brittany ferries as poole is 20 mins away so im of to calculate the fuel savings and time driving against the two companies.
bye for now


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi veralin

Good if you can get it. We're away at the same time, although (due to tight timescales at Italian campsite and then back for work) we have to travel at the peak of peak times (Friday night / Saturday am out, Sunday return 4 weeks later). The best we could do was around the £130 mark.

In the end, we've booked the Eurotunnel for around the same price. If we have to pay that much, I'd rather pay for a quick and comfortable crossing.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I had an email from seafrance about this promotion, but reading the small print it is just for cars, I can imagine trying to book with the motorhome and finding the price shoot up  

Tina


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Tina i had the same email but i didnt bother with it went direct to website with 3 adults 1 child 7 metre motorhome 21st july to 27th august 20.35 depart returning 2.45am thats the beauty of a motorhome times your own.
i have to factor fuel in yet so i have not yet booked as were hoping to come back and start at Nantes this year
tt


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dover to Dunkirk with Norfolkline. Book via the Caravan Club before the end of this month. £52 return if you don't mind sailing at 2.00am.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Dover to Dunkirk with Norfolkline. Book via the Caravan Club before the end of this month. £52 return if you don't mind sailing at 2.00am.


Same crossing but at 10.00 outbound Dover and 08.00 outbound Dunkerque = £68.00 in March and September. Well chuffed with that. 

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry crossings*

I'll DITTO Zebedee! :lol:

NorfolkLine - Dover to Dunkirk - June to July - 2am crossings, £52 return for 6.92metres.

Booked through the Caravan Club (one reason for being a member!) otherwise £85.50 direct! :evil:

Same price as last year!


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Ferry crossings*



UncleNorm said:


> I'll DITTO Zebedee! :lol:
> 
> NorfolkLine - Dover to Dunkirk - June to July - 2am crossings, £52 return for 6.92metres.
> 
> ...


They've lost customers though, because they didn't co-ordinate things properly.

I tried both the Caravan Club and Norfolk Line websites (both listed on the flyer - so you'd have thought OK to use). CC just linked me back to Norfolk Line, and that quoted me over £80.

Tried phoning Caravan Club (Sunday morning) - no reply.

So, I booked Sea France at £65

If I could have got the £52 Norfolk Line deal, I would have.

The Caravan Club shoudl have either stated "phone only" or put a proper link on their website.

They've arranged a good price, presumably to get more custom, then thrown it away.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Ferry crossings*



dbh1961 said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> > I'll DITTO Zebedee! :lol:
> ...


Sorry to tell you this mate, but I booked quite easily on the CC website.

There was a bit of to-ing and fro-ing I agree, but you expect that with a complex website and I got there in the end OK.

Maybe my congenital disorder helped - incurable stingness!  

Cheers


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Easier than Zebedee, I went straight through on the CC website.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Tried to book online with the CC for a tunnel crossing, and the site quoted more that going to Eurotunnel direct.

Also when you put in an approx travel time say 08:00 it selects the 08:20 crossing which may be more expensive than the 07:50.

Not really much use, so you'll still need to telephone to have any hope of saving money.


Andrew


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Just booked Summer Peak Crossing on NorfolkLine for £88.

19th July 10.00am to 16th August 06.00am on the CC website.

Couldn't find anything cheaper around those dates. SeaFrance was circa £128 and P+O £136.

Schools break up on the 18th July this year.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Tried to book online with the CC for a tunnel crossing, and the site quoted more that going to Eurotunnel direct.
> 
> Also when you put in an approx travel time say 08:00 it selects the 08:20 crossing which may be more expensive than the 07:50.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew, We're taking the dogs so had to phone the C.C (no option on web booking for animals)got the 0750 tunnel and yes, tis cheaper than the 0820 onwards :wink:


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Booked Sea France today at 2230hrs

Dover 17.04.08 at 0800 out & returning from Calais 17.06.08 at 20.50 . 

Saver Fares with MHF discount for 6.25 MH + 2 adults = £66.37

I am well pleased with that fare.

Ron


----------

